# bios chip in hcl 02102 laptap



## techlabsenthil (May 20, 2013)

I have hcl 02102 laptop given by tamilnadu sate goverment india.
i tried to reinstall win 7.
after finishing installation the laptop was dead.
power light is on and cpu fan is running, but no display.
any one help me to solve this problem.THanks


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

See if this article will help Upgrade install to Windows 7 results in a black/blank screen after - Microsoft Community but go to the computer vendor's driver support site for the graphics driver as it may be OEM modified.


----------



## techlabsenthil (May 20, 2013)

that link you are given was not working.
hcl didn't give any support about their product.
how i find motherboard manufacture?and which company bios chip.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The link works for me.
All drivers for OEM units should always be obtained from the manufacturer.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

The link also works for me but earlier it was hanging a bit which was resolved by closing the URL search then clicking on the link again.

I've just Googled *hcl laptop driver support* and got HCL Customer Support Division - albeit in English, but clicking on the Home tab will give you more support options.


----------



## techlabsenthil (May 20, 2013)

dear sir that model laps driver and other detail not found on hcl websites.
because that model not for sale only free scheme for students in india with one year Warranty.
so if any problem on that lap they go to authorized service center of hcl.
they charged near Rs.3.500/-($60)


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

So do they still charge if it's still under warranty ?

If you are able to boot up into Safe Mode with Networking, go into Device Manager and expand Display adapters then right click on the graphics adapter and select Properties.

Under the Details tab use the Device description dropdown to select Hardware ids and it will give you a list of PCI/VEN numbers.

If you post what it gives on the top blue highlighted one, we may be able to find a driver for you.

If you are able to get into Device Manager, are there any red crosses or yellow alerts next to anything else ?


----------



## techlabsenthil (May 20, 2013)

Thanks for your kindly help sir.
I,m not able to boot my laptop.I will find graphics adapter details in other same model laps and post the pci/van number very soon. Thanks a lot


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

As they are Government Issue, hopefully the specs will be the same.

Sometimes tapping the spacebar when you switch on can get you into an options page where you can select F8 and that will enable you to select Safe Mode with Networking.

That Win7 install disk that you have - have you tried going into the BIOS and changing the Boot Order to move the CD/DVD player up to the first boot device - insert the disk then select Save and Exit.

(When you boot up one of the other computers, as it switches on you will see at the bottom of the screen the F keys to tap to enter the Setup where you can use the cursor keys to navigate to BIOS which you can then try on your machine).

The machine should then boot up into Windows where you can select the Repair option and eventually select Startup Repair.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Figured that the drivers would have to come from somewhere and a search turned up this site Government Hcl Ltc Model 02102 Laptop Drivers For Windows 7 » Luck2Act

I don't know what the package consists of but just use either of the first two active download links and leave the third as it's a Torrent and you won't know if any nasties will have been attached to the download.

*Edit...*On having another look, it looks as though the second one may have "optional" toolbars attached to the download which you will want to avoid, so give the first one a try and if you are given the option of Express or Custom install - always choose the Custom and that way you will see any tick boxes for such toolbars or anything else that it would otherwise auto download which you can then avoid.


----------

